
Theobromine (found in cacao) - imanono
I&#x27;m not sure what this stimulant does. All I know is I&#x27;m getting a bag of this legal powder from Amazon for my birthday.<p>Tried theobramine... with 
legal alternatives, like caffeine? 
Mix well with these alternatives?
======
gaspoweredcat
be careful with that stuff, its not only the reason people end up at the vets
when their dog eats a bar of that really dark chocolate, theobromine i also
potentially lethal to humans too so please be careful with your dosage, i
forget the LD50 off hand but i remember reading in an article somewhere that
around 10 bars of strong dark chocolate is enough to kill an average adult .

as for effects youre unlikely to get much more than a slight lift in energy
and increased heart rate, certainly not something id consider a worthwhile
chemical to be bothering with when there are plenty of more effective
alternatives.

plus i have to add the standard warning here, just because its legal DOES NOT
mean its not got the potential to be dangerous, it may sound kind of silly to
have to say but its amazing the amount of people who think thats basically the
case.

im not saying dont do it, thats your choice to make, just be careful, do your
research and always measure your doses

~~~
pmdulaney
I was skeptical of your post until I read this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theobromine_poisoning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theobromine_poisoning)

~~~
gaspoweredcat
i may be useless at many things in life but when i catch an interest in one i
tend to learn a lot, psychoactives became one of those interests once so i did
a lot of research at one point, i may not work in the field but i have more
than a reasonable amount of knowledge

